# So, what is YOUR dog's purpose?



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I know many here have read the book "A Dog's Purpose". I recently finished reading it and truly loved it. For those that haven't read it, the book takes you through the lives of dogs (I don't want to give too much away.) Toward the end of the book, the dogs recognize that they each had a purpose in their life. For example, one dog was a search and rescue dog and that was her purpose. 

What would your dog say that his or her purpose is? 

Toto: My purpose is to protect Debbie from (non-existent) danger and to kiss as many people as I can. 

Tuffy: My purpose is to follow Debbie. I am her shadow, she will never be alone with me here.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I haven't read the book yet, but I would say off the top of my head that Bonnie's purpose has been to calm my great Aunt, who has Alzheimer's. When I got Bonnie, Aunt Betty was much more lucid than she is now, and she really enjoyed petting Bonnie and singing "MY Bonnie Lies Over The Ocean" to her. Sadly, now, Aunt Betty is mostly unresponsive, but Bonnie still jumps up on her chair and lays down on her lap.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My poopise is to wick Mommy's tears away wen she cwies fur Feefer. An aso to make my wittle sista safe fwom stuff. 
Wuv, Way of Sunny Wuv

Meme's pwopiz iz to fill up big hoe in Mawmeme's hart. Wiwy is a bery big impordant angel an she send meme to Mawmeme. Meme wuvs ebreybody an ebreybody be happy wen day wook at meme.
Wuv, Meme Kiss meme pweeze.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So I had to stare at the Mom for a long time before she caught on that I couldn't get in the chair to reach the compooter.. Just becaws I be kind of mature they all neglect me. I not be a dummy, I no my perpose. I need to keep these yungus goin stedy. I be the big boss. Dose dummies wuld wok out in da rane....I need to pertect dose dummies fwom rane. Dose kids be kinda dum. It is up to me to teach em da ropes. Me, Ru is kinda tired, but I have a big job to do wit dese kids. Not to mention my willy big job is to keep the mom from gettin anodder stupid wittle puppy. No more puppy in my house. My big job is to keep the mom weal.
Dats mi story. I be no dummy. I be Ru Ru.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My porpose is to make mommie tak us to da dog park. Oh, an to keep her feets warm . An to gib her kisses an make her laff.

Wuv Spookie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My puwpose is to bark at anyone who comes to the door so mama knows there are intwuders. I'm also vewy good at catching cwumbs before day hit da floor. YUM!
Utter den dat I'm just here to be bootiful and gets wots of tention fwum all who feast der eyes on my wittle coot self. <3


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think Tyler's purpose is to put a smile on my face everyday no matter what. :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My five's purpose is to give me strength to face each day w/ a smile. They also make sure we don't go through kissie withdrawl!


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Diamond's purpose is to keep her dad sane. I have had a lot of problems with depression and anxiety, but since Diamond has lived with me I have felt a lot better. I think she knows her purpose too, if I'm feeling anxious and stressed (say because I've worked a 40 hour week and am also working through the nights to write papers for my graduate degree) she will bark at any noise because she sense I'm afraid of something. If I'm depressed she'll come and cuddle right next to me. Of course, she also seems to believe that her secondary, though somewhat related purpose, is to be a guard dog. She doesn't tolerate people at our door or being loud in the hallways of the building.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Coco's purpose is to be like a living, breathing teddy bear! And meet everyone in the universe and give them kisses.
Tucker's purpose is to tackle socks, roam around the house, pull pranks on his sisters and give sneak attack french kisses.
Paris purpose is to convince the world of her mastermind capabilities and relenquish world power into her paws.

My purpose is to love them! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Fun thread  

*Snowy*
I honestly think that Snowy's purpose (in the past) was to introduce me to the amazing maltese breed. I knew nothing about the breed. I did no research. I asked for no maltese. I was not looking at dog breeds to live with (I only had one poodle who was more than enough for me. My best friend. I wasn't looking for any other dog; let alone any other breed). In simple, the breed entered my life out of no where - without any previous plan from myself - lol and I am glad that it did. (my parents got him for me). I am also glad that it was Snowy. He was the breed's ambassador for me that made me fall head over heels in love with the breed due to him having that sort of personality that best fits me. That is why I think that this was Snowy's first purpose  :wub: I know that I haven't experienced living with other breeds (other than the poodle) yet. I am also sure that the possibility of me loving to live with another breed too is there, but I can't imagine living without a maltese as well. There must me one maltese or two in my life. I simply adore them. 
Snowy's second past purpose was to help me overcome the pain of losing my very first dog, my best friend Melon. 
Snowy's present purpose is to:
make everyone giggle and laugh. He is a clown. 
join in all the adventures with you  he is this sort of an adventurous spirit type of pooch. 
keep you busy - he does get into mischevious acts every once in a while.

*Crystal *
Crystal's purpose is to 
- spread her love to the world. 
- spread her kisses to all creatures, including to my little guinea pigs. Sometimes, her kisses can look like shower of rain to the small guinea pigs. 
- turn into a lap warmer when needed - sits on a lap for as long as needed.

that is what i could think of at this split of second. I am sure there are more purposes.


----------



## Holmes orson (Jul 27, 2011)

The specialty is that it is able to lower the inside and the outside temperature of the building.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa were both born to be little guard dogs and to lick everyone to pieces. Beyond that, Sweetness' purpose is to be the little diva that she is and Tessa amuses and inspires everyone she meets.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I haven't read the book yet, but hope too soon.

Archie's purpose in life is to be his mom's soul mate, to love her unconditionaly and to try to get her into some kind of shape by making her take him for frequent walks. His job is to prove to his mom that there is a love so deep that it makes her say "Life is good" all the time.

Abbey's purpose is to get her mom to give her treats! To get her dad to take her places with him so he doesn't feel left out. Another purpose is to greet all visitors....and demand a proper hello (to her of course:blink. And her most important purpose it to give 1,000,000 kisses to those who will accept them. This girl keeps us laughing with her antics, there's not much of a better purpose then that!

Ava's purpose is to make everyone fall totally in love with her. She can do it without even trying. Looking at her angelic face just makes your heart a bit lighter and brings a smile. That's worth it's weight in gold. Her purpose is to bring a warm loving smile to the whole WORLD...that's HUGE! Especially because she does it with so little effort :wub:.

Tinker's purpose is to make us all realize how devistating a life of cruelty, filth and hunger can be, and that how fragile our time on earth really is. He has allowed me to realize how much we ALL need love. He asks for little and appreciates anything more than anyone. ....If you asked him though, he'd tell you his purpose is to guard our home from all harm......ummm....well from anything and everything!! :blink: Just knowing him has enriched my life and has given me an appreciation for all living things. (well maybe except for misquitos)


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Romeos purpose is to love mommy, play and have fun and show mommy how happy it is just to love and be loved back to protect her and bark at every little noise outside because he knows mommy is a scary cat :HistericalSmiley:to keep mommy company when daddy is gone so she wont feel alone.


Juliet oh my Juliet her purpose is to kiss mommy everyday to death :HistericalSmiley:to cuddle and lift mommys spirit up when she feeling down to keep her warm all the time to follow her every where and keep her company and love her so much :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

Both Romeo & Juliets Puspose is to teach mommy about animals and unconditional love for all of them :wub::thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think Benny and Emma's purpose is to be there for each other. They are such soulmates....I think they must have been together in a past life. Certainly Benny was put here to comfort his little sister. She just adores her Benny. 

But of course both came into my life to make me happy. These are the first dogs that DH and I have raised together. Bijou was my dog, but B&E are OUR dogs. THey are our little loves in life!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie thinks for purpose is to alert me (and the entire neighborhood) of aliens (all imaginary except to her). She thinks that a piece of dust or a leaf may be an alien and has to let everyone know. 

Tilly thinks her pupose is to be happy and carefree and to run and play and keep Mom smiling.

Secret knows that her pupose is to be a PRINCESS, look beautiful and be SPOILED ROTTEN.

I love my girls.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well i think dolce's purpose is to love me and make me happy , and make his brothers & sisters happy .. 
he's a terrific lap/leg warmer , a great kisser and snuggler and he is great at letting us know when the bell rings n wont stop alerting us til they are safely inside. 
he is also a great stress reliever cause i just stroke him and pet him and i look at his cute lil face and that cute strut he has an i instantly feel better ... and i think his purpose was to show me that maltese fluffs are the cutest sweetest bestfriends we can have .


----------

